# :: New SuperHero Magazine ~ Get Paid For Your Opinion ::



## Interiority (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi There

My name is Jon and I run a small agency that specialises in finding people to take part in research studies in the UK.

I've just been commissioned to find some people that love the whole Superhero genre to attend a focus group in Wimbledon, London to take a look at a new magazine that is launching later this year.

The group would last for 2 hours, for which the successful applicants would be paid *£65 in cold hard cash* for chatting to our researchers in a group of 6 or so other like-minded people.

The groups are as follows, so if you fancy getting involved, please cut 'n' paste the Personal Details section at the bottom of this message into an email and send it to me: jon@interiority-recruitment.com 


*Project Details*

Group A ~ Thursday the 19th October @ 6:30pm
* Male ~ aged 16 - 19 years old

Group B ~ Thursday the 19th October @ 8:30pm
* Male ~ aged 26 - 35 years old

*Personal Details*

* Name: 
* Age: 
* Occupation: 
* Industry: 
* Group applying for: (A or B): 
* Contact Tel: 

Thanks ever so much for taking the time to read this, it's much appreciated. If you want to assure yourselves that we aren't a complete bunch of scoundrels, please feel free to visit our website: www(dot)interiority(dot)com to see what it is that we're all about.

Kindest regards

Jon

*Interiority Ltd*
86 Newbridge Road
Bath BA1 3LA

O: 01225 319 833
E: jon@interiority-recruitment.com


----------



## susjuly (Oct 12, 2006)

sounds good


----------



## Interiority (Oct 12, 2006)

Please feel free to email me your details.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Robert M. Blevins (Oct 14, 2006)

Jon...

Noticed your 'groups' did NOT include females. What is that about? Hmm...

And what does *this* mean? 



> 'The group would last for 2 hours, for which the *successful applicants* would be paid *£65 in cold hard cash* for chatting to our researchers in a group of 6 or so other like-minded people.'


 
What does _*'successful applicants'*_ mean?

I apologize in advance if I am wrong on this, but this really does NOT sound good. Call me a suspicious sort. When people use the term 'cold hard cash' and sound desperate, and ask for personal information to an email address...well...alarm bells do begin to ring.


----------



## Interiority (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi Robert

Thanks for the posting...

In answer to your points:

a) *Females* ~ This segment is being explored in the 2nd Round of Research taking place in November, as are the 20-25 & 35+ demographics.

b) *Successful Applicants* ~ Usually we recieve between 75 - 100 applications to take part in any project, whereas for each group we only need 9 respondents; ergo, not everyone applying to take part in the project will be "successful".

Although your posting may have seemed to be well-meant; all it really has done is cast doubt over a prefectly legitimate market research study being conducted by one of the most reputable agencies in the UK...doubt that is being cast by not only someone who is apparently older than the age-range we need but who also lives in a completely different country so wouldn't be eligible to attend even if he could make it...

Kindest regards

Jon Swingler
Managing Director

*Interiority Ltd*
86 Newbridge Road
Bath
BA1 3LA


----------

